# What LCD TV to get under 20000?



## soumya (Apr 28, 2011)

I am right now in a transferable job, so I want something small and good. Will this suffice? 

Designed to suit your style Samsung LCD TV Series 4 - LA22D481G4R - LCD TV - Television | SAMSUNG


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Apr 29, 2011)

I am using a similar TV samsung LA22D480.. 
sound wise its good.. many connectivity options are dere.. 
picture quality is not so gr8... bt its fine.. actually i have cable connection and in that this TV sucks.. u shud have DTH at home to enjoy picture quality.. 

price is 14k now..


----------

